
A new book says married women are miserable. Don't believe it - Reedx
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/6/4/18650969/married-women-miserable-fake-paul-dolan-happiness
======
lazzlazzlazz
> The problem? That finding is the result of a grievous misunderstanding on
> Dolan’s part of how the American Time Use Survey works. The people
> conducting the survey didn’t ask married people how happy they were, shoo
> their spouses out of the room, and then ask again. Dolan had misinterpreted
> one of the categories in the survey, “spouse absent,” which refers to
> married people whose partner is no longer living in their household, as
> meaning the spouse stepped out of the room.

This has to be one of the most embarrassing, ridiculous errors in
interpretation I've seen. The barriers to book publishing are startlingly low.

------
holografix
What about the men? Is anyone married happy?

